# spain to morocco EU exit passport stamp?



## nafricasurfer (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi all-

Does anyone remember if their passports are checked on the way out of Spain on the way to Morocco? I was told by one motorhomer that they were not.

I'm an American in the EU on a tourist visa. I need to receive a package before we leave & now my Hungarian girlfriend's computer is now toast and so we need to get another one. Too many things to do with too little time. 

Thank you!
Matt


----------



## kevanna1959 (Apr 5, 2010)

Our passports were checked but as far as I can remember it was on the ferry by the Morocco police where they stamp your passport and give you a police number that you need to get on camp sites and to change money over there anna


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

On the ferry you have to queue up to see the 'policeman'. He stamps your passport with your official number.

This on the ferry direct to Tangier Med.

Good info here:

http://www.europebycamper.com/2012/06/getting-into-morocco-with-motorhome.html

Jed


----------



## nafricasurfer (Jan 22, 2014)

I should have been more specific...

I'd like to know if Spain checks passports before you get on the ferry as part of Schengen zone border control. 

Thanks!
Matt


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We were waved straight through Spanish customs without any check at Algeciras bound for Tanger Med but others before us seemed to be getting checked at random. I would imagine that check would include a passports, so 'possibly' would be my answer.

Not sure if the same applies if heading for Ceuta though.

Pete


----------



## nafricasurfer (Jan 22, 2014)

I figured as much. Can't really sort of count on that -- I guess I had better plan on getting out. I just hope the package shows up in time. 

Going to Cueta first is an interesting idea. I don't suppose they check for EU exit going from Spain to Spain... and Cueta to Morocco... I can't imagine much control over that. 

Thank you-
Matt


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Ceuta? Have a close look on Gooooogle Earth - the border is fortified like the old Berlin Wall!


----------



## Sgt411 (Dec 17, 2008)

The last time I went through the border control at Ceuta it took the best part of 2 hours. The paper work and the individuals wanting to assist you (at a price) and the queues are all part of the experience!

Keith


----------

